# HELP! My stables are being converted into flats :(



## Champion1969 (29 January 2014)

I need to move in the spring as my farmer is going ahead with his accepted planning permission, and converting our stables into luxury flats. I am looking for anything in the Macclesfield area if anyone can help me please?


----------



## Woodsider (29 January 2014)

How many stables are you looking for?  Is Over Alderley too far away?


----------



## Champion1969 (8 February 2014)

Hello no it isnt, and I think I have just moved onto the yard you may have in mind? The old Finlow Hill stables now VP Polo?


----------



## Woodsider (9 February 2014)

I was actually thinking of Hocker Lane - 4 stables and ad-lib turnout.  I think that 2 of the stables have just been let.  But sounds as if you are sorted now.  All we want now is for the rain to stop!!!!


----------



## jam14 (9 February 2014)

Glad you got sorted so quickly!

I read that thread title and thought oh no how awful but it all ended up well in the end hopefully x


----------



## Champion1969 (9 February 2014)

Thanks Woodsider and yes it was awful news Jam, but I wasnt prepared to wait till spring so I did it asap and I have fallen on my feet at this yard its lovely


----------



## cobmum (10 February 2014)

Did follow hill close down? I rode there for about a year in between selling and loaning a horse. Is the shocker lane one private?


----------



## Woodsider (11 February 2014)

Hello Cobmum,  the stables on Hocker Lane that I told Champion 1969 about are privately owned.


----------



## Champion1969 (12 February 2014)

Yes Finlow Hill has now got owners as from last year its now VP Polo, lovely people. Im so happy here


----------



## dancingkris (12 February 2014)

I recently moved off Finlow as I got my own little place -another one on Hocker Lane! I really loved it there though and they are such nice people. Hope you have settled in well. X


----------



## shadeofshyness (19 February 2014)

I viewed a potential loan horse at VP Polo, seemed a lovely little yard but sadly was just too far for me to get to in rush hour. Glad you are sorted now!


----------

